# Good news on the f1 email's i have been sending for my freind



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

after nearly 3 wks sending email's to every race team there is and only 3 replies ? i have some great news. i don't even no how they got my email address because i never even emailed silverstone race track but they are trying to arrange a day out for me and my freind on a testing day with a team :clap2:
and for those of u who did not read my first post i have a freind who is terminal with cancer and he the same as me has a big love of motorsport mainly f1.
i only got the email tonight and i can't stop smiling what a great day out this will be for graham. im thrilled to bit's 
and the very best bit was at the end of the email to inc 2 tickets for the british grand prix even if it's held at donnington park (which is all in the air at the moment) im just hoping that he is still with us and well enough to attend mind u noing graham and when i have gave him the good news he will put up a :boxing: to make sure he is there


----------



## emma1986 (Sep 22, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> after nearly 3 wks sending email's to every race team there is and only 3 replies ? i have some great news. i don't even no how they got my email address because i never even emailed silverstone race track but they are trying to arrange a day out for me and my freind on a testing day with a team :clap2:
> and for those of u who did not read my first post i have a freind who is terminal with cancer and he the same as me has a big love of motorsport mainly f1.
> i only got the email tonight and i can't stop smiling what a great day out this will be for graham. im thrilled to bit's
> and the very best bit was at the end of the email to inc 2 tickets for the british grand prix even if it's held at donnington park (which is all in the air at the moment) im just hoping that he is still with us and well enough to attend mind u noing graham and when i have gave him the good news he will put up a :boxing: to make sure he is there


Thats fantastic news! Good old Silverstone eh? I hope it all goes well and you both have a fantastic day out :clap2:


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

emma1986 said:


> Thats fantastic news! Good old Silverstone eh? I hope it all goes well and you both have a fantastic day out :clap2:


thanks very much i have to make it a great day for my freind


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> after nearly 3 wks sending email's to every race team there is and only 3 replies ? i have some great news. i don't even no how they got my email address because i never even emailed silverstone race track but they are trying to arrange a day out for me and my freind on a testing day with a team :clap2:
> and for those of u who did not read my first post i have a freind who is terminal with cancer and he the same as me has a big love of motorsport mainly f1.
> i only got the email tonight and i can't stop smiling what a great day out this will be for graham. im thrilled to bit's
> and the very best bit was at the end of the email to inc 2 tickets for the british grand prix even if it's held at donnington park (which is all in the air at the moment) im just hoping that he is still with us and well enough to attend mind u noing graham and when i have gave him the good news he will put up a :boxing: to make sure he is there


Hey,

GREAT news, that's excellent!

Enjoy it with your friend. It is was certainly a great idea and he'll love it!

Cheers


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jkchawner said:


> after nearly 3 wks sending email's to every race team there is and only 3 replies ? i have some great news. i don't even no how they got my email address because i never even emailed silverstone race track but they are trying to arrange a day out for me and my freind on a testing day with a team :clap2:
> and for those of u who did not read my first post i have a freind who is terminal with cancer and he the same as me has a big love of motorsport mainly f1.
> i only got the email tonight and i can't stop smiling what a great day out this will be for graham. im thrilled to bit's
> and the very best bit was at the end of the email to inc 2 tickets for the british grand prix even if it's held at donnington park (which is all in the air at the moment) im just hoping that he is still with us and well enough to attend mind u noing graham and when i have gave him the good news he will put up a :boxing: to make sure he is there


Great news, I'm very pleased for you.
Keep us posted!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Great news - your persistence paid off. Sure it will be a great day for your friend


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Well done...I am so pleased for you both... I would be very proud to have a friend like you...priceless !!


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jkchawner said:


> after nearly 3 wks sending email's to every race team there is and only 3 replies ? I have some great news. I don't even no how they got my email address because i never even emailed silverstone race track but they are trying to arrange a day out for me and my freind on a testing day with a team :clap2:
> And for those of u who did not read my first post i have a freind who is terminal with cancer and he the same as me has a big love of motorsport mainly f1.
> I only got the email tonight and i can't stop smiling what a great day out this will be for graham. Im thrilled to bit's :d
> and the very best bit was at the end of the email to inc 2 tickets for the british grand prix even if it's held at donnington park (which is all in the air at the moment) im just hoping that he is still with us and well enough to attend mind u noing graham and when i have gave him the good news he will put up a :boxing: To make sure he is there :d


saddly graham passed away last wensday been to busy to update


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Sad news but his life must have been richer for your efforts.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jkchawner said:


> saddly graham passed away last wensday been to busy to update


Sorry to hear that


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Shaun - really sorry to hear that hon.

xxxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

yeah, sorry hun, nice to see you on here again tho :clap2::clap2:

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

It's very hard to lose a close friend. Hope you have lots of happy times to think back on.


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

jojo said:


> yeah, sorry hun, nice to see you on here again tho :clap2::clap2:
> 
> Jo xxx


been busy with work for the last 2-3 month now this has happened all a complete shock as he went down hill in 24hrs basicly and no one expected it so soon.
his dream was to own a honda goldwing and he brought one just before xmas. only ever got out on it twice i think. so im arranging to have it outside the church on wensday for the funeral and me and tine have had flowers in the shape of angels wings made in gold of course  thats gold flowers not gold  the man was a true gent. if i see one thing before i pop my clogs i would like to see the cure for cancer be found. what a horrible thing to watch someone go through. my family has been affected by it 4 x and i suppose a lot on here will have had experiance with it as well
i wouldent wish it on my worst enemy.

apart from osama of course :tongue1:


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Shaun - really sorry to hear that hon.
> 
> xxxx


thanks tally


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It's very hard to lose a close friend. Hope you have lots of happy times to think back on.


lots i took him to the top gear motor show at the nec he loved that day out and even had a photo next to him of it in the hospice
thanks for kind words :clap2:


----------



## Jazintosh (Mar 29, 2010)

I have read the whole post. Just wanna express my condolences. Rest in peace mate.


----------

